# Online purchases



## zapeerbhay (30/8/18)

Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone has purchased vape gear online in SA, from sites like onedayvape.co.za? Is their stuff authentic and is it safe to purchase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/8/18)

I live in the sticks. So, only order online, but only from supporting vendors - listed on the home page.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/8/18)

zapeerbhay said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone has purchased vape gear online in SA, from sites like onedayvape.co.za? Is their stuff authentic and is it safe to purchase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't think there would be a problem, as they're connected somehow to eCiggies, whom I doubt would tarnish their reputation by being connected to a disreputable company.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (30/8/18)

Takealot sells vape gear and juice as well,100ml Jam Monster was on special for R199,I've never seen any vape shop sell it for that price


----------



## daniel craig (30/8/18)

Slick said:


> Takealot sells vape gear and juice as well,100ml Jam Monster was on special for R199,I've never seen any vape shop sell it for that price


"Order fulfilled by Quality Distribution PTY" I don't think this is eCiggies @Hooked It's possible that eCiggies only fulfills the order for some items and not all.


----------



## zapeerbhay (30/8/18)

So is the general consensus that it is safe to purchase from onedayvape.co.za? Can I trust them with my hard earned cash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (31/8/18)

zapeerbhay said:


> So is the general consensus that it is safe to purchase from onedayvape.co.za? Can I trust them with my hard earned cash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a side-project that Walter from E-Ciggies is working on.

I have ordered from them with amazing service, you have nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## zapeerbhay (31/8/18)

Cool. Thanks for your time guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (31/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> "Order fulfilled by Quality Distribution PTY" I don't think this is eCiggies @Hooked It's possible that eCiggies only fulfills the order for some items and not all.



@daniel craig This is why I think that eCiggies and One Day Vapes are connected (which @Stosta has confirmed in his post here). If you go to the eCiggies website, there's a link (the last tab on the right) to One Day Vapes, and if you follow that link, on the One Day Vapes site there's a link to eCiggies.


----------



## daniel craig (31/8/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig This is why I think that eCiggies and One Day Vapes are connected (which @Stosta has confirmed in his post here). If you go to the eCiggies website, there's a link (the last tab on the right) to One Day Vapes, and if you follow that link, on the One Day Vapes site there's a link to eCiggies.
> 
> View attachment 143994
> 
> ...


I was talking about the Takealot dealer. The order was fulfilled by a different company.


----------

